
Audacious 3.10 released - mariuz
https://audacious-media-player.org/news/43-audacious-3-10-released
======
the-dude
Title is misleading? This is just a bugfix release, QT planned for 4.0.

edit: also, not the original title which reads 'Audacious 3.10 released'.

~~~
seba_dos1
Uhm, no. Read the release log - it says that in 4.0 the Qt UI will be feature
complete, however, GTK+3 UI is already gone in 3.10, so you can use either
GTK+2 or Qt5.

------
okket
> code-named "Not Quite There Yet"

